# Scraping after hot wax



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

ALWAYS Scrape parallel to your board (from tip to tail). Scraping horizontally (from edge to edge). *NEVER go horizontally as you will potentially damage the boards base and it's structure. *. As for sharpening my plexi scaper, I usually sharpen it when I find it starts dulling, but this depends on the kind of wax I am using. A colder wax has a tendency to dull out my scapers more than warm wax. But then again, I've started using a metal scraper, and my god it's amazing. Just be careful not to scape INTO the board though... I practiced on an old old OLD board that was already gouged beyond repair.


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

What about near the tip and tail of the board, pass the effective edge, doesn't get much snow action.

do you get metal scrapers from the hardware stores, the ones used for painting and spackling?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont scrape my wax, I ride a quite a bit of Ice and man made snow and there is no point in scraping your base if your riding these conditions. A few of us are pretty sure this is a ploy made by wax companies to get you to buy more wax, ie. need to wax more and wastes a lot of wax.

Just my opinion, try it?


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Uhhh right. If you do that, you'll be going damn slow. No, scraping is not a ploy made by wax companies to sell more wax. It makes your base that much smoother. Because when you wax your board, you're not putting wax on your base... you are putting it IN your base. You base is porous, thus the wax goes in it, not on it. Any wax you can scrape off is excess. 

Besides, the wax you scrape off can be reused. Seriously, have you been wasting all that wax you would scrape off? Wtf.

As for a metal scraper... this is what I use:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Use the crayon method rather than the drip method and you will need to scrape a lot less.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

No coz I dont scrpe, it mkes such smll difference its hrdly worth the effort, plus im lzy s f*ck so i let the mountn do the scrping for me, its usully gone fter 1/2 n hour. plus speed isnt huge fctor when your riding the crpet or green runs.


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Seems you don't know how to properly wax. A good thing to do is to do a deep soak. By deep soak, I mean apply the wax with your iron,let it cool for 20 mins, and repeat (2-4x). This way you'll ensure that your base absorbs a maximum of wax. Also, the crayon method doesnt work. Because you are trying to physically force wax molecules into the base. Doesn't work that way. If you do the crayon method, the wax will come off about as fast as you put it on. Simple.
Also, by not scraping, you are wasting a TON of wax that could therefore be reused for future use.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Prophecies said:


> Also, the crayon method doesnt work. Because you are trying to physically force wax molecules into the base. Doesn't work that way. If you do the crayon method, the wax will come off about as fast as you put it on. Simple.


You have no clue what you are talking about.

As long as you heat the wax into the board, it doesn't matter if you drip it or crayon it on, except you will be wasting a lot more if you drip.

Watch this, you might learn something...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhseHErAVdg


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhh my bad. By using the crayon method, I thought you meant just rubbing the wax on a leaving it there. I was not aware that you meant using an iron. Because I've seen people simply rub wax on like that. I was misinformed. Thank you for pointing that out for me. As for the rest, I think I do know what I am talking about. I simply never used the crayon method for waxing before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Your not wsting much wx relly. nd yeh i know how to wx, thnks. I just disgree with scrping.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Both methods work fine, you learn over time dripping how much you need...at first you will likely waste a bit of wax but whaetver its cheaper than paying someone else to do it.

I also use a metal scraper...takes a lot of the chore out and you can get a lot more wax off and it never really dulls.

As for those saying they dont scrape...wtf?:dunno:

I had a miniscule amount of ice collect on my board from being in the rack and i didnt notice it...like small little bits..my board wouldnt move when i got up the lift..it just stuck to the snow lol..i cant imagine riding without scraping it'd be way worse...

As others said you arent waxing your board, your waxing the pores inside your board.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Prophecies said:


> Ohhh my bad. By using the crayon method, I thought you meant just rubbing the wax on a leaving it there. I was not aware that you meant using an iron. Because I've seen people simply rub wax on like that. I was misinformed. Thank you for pointing that out for me. As for the rest, I think I do know what I am talking about. I simply never used the crayon method for waxing before.


Miscommunications over the interwebs :laugh:


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where do you get felt buffing pads/cloth or felt on a block?

And your brushes, they're kinda expensive.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Very good stuff...I have been waxing my board since 2 years..actually love doing it with a beer.

Question:
How would you think a product like RainX that makes your car windshield hydrorepellent work over or instead of wax?
The windshield treated with it does not needs wipers if you're doing more than 60MPH...the water just glides off it.







Snowolf said:


> Okay, a couple of things here guys....
> 
> Prophecies is right about getting that wax deep into the pores of the base. You need heat for that and doing it repeatedly does help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Finally someone who doesn't think im special for not scraping my base. I completely agree, if it is pow I polish and channel my base, same with spring snow. And for buffing cloth you can just use those green dish scrubbers, that cost 50 cents from the supermarket. Work really well.


----------

